# Need a catchy name for my apiary when I start selling honey!!



## BeeGhost

I have been tossing around ideas in my head but would like to see if you guys and gals have a more creative mindset than myself!!

Biography:

The main flow around me is star thistle. I live on the flat lands of North Livermore. My last name is Calkins and we have four kids. Livermore is known for its vineyards and PRCA rodeo. 

I dont know, anything catchy sounding would be good for me!! Thanks!!..............Jason


----------



## fatscher

Keep it simple. Is there anything (like a local river, creek or whatever on your property or land mark, or historical reference) that you can attach to your name. The name Livermore is probably too attached to the town, Calkins' Glen Apiaries, Calkins' Glen Honey. Calkins Creek Farms? Or how about Calkins Farm Fresh Honey. Farm is loosely defined. You don't have to literally live on one to be a beekeeper. The name Calkins is catchy in and of itself...I'd exploit that. Calkins' Family Farm...bring your family into the product. My two cents worth.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins

Star Thistle Apiaries.

Adam


----------



## Virginia Bee

Since I live on top of a hill on a mountain top...I am going to use Honey Hill.

I sure there are 1000 others names the same...it is just what I like.

I also decided to name my farm Honey Hill Farm.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Cal's Honey


----------



## Batman

I'm just using my last name for mine, so it's "Campbell's apiary", it's simple, easy and allows for expansion as I hopefully go into pollination. I've got a picture of my son holding a jar of honey and have been told that I should put that picture on the label. It's a cute picture and it might get a couple of more sales out of it, I know when I take him on a bee adventure the ladies see him suited up an just fall in love as they think it's soo cute. So yeah, bring the family into it. I was thinking of "Campbell and kids" or Campbell and son's apiary" but ultimately didn't want to corner either kid into it if they didn't want to be, but so far my son has been helping me for 2 years now and really loves it.

C2


----------



## sqkcrk

"Jason's Honey", w/ a photo of you holding a frame of honey up in front of yourself, w/ a big proud smile.

How involved are your children? Or how involved do you predict they will be? Can you get them to draw a picture, in crayon, which could be used to make a label from?

"My Daddy's Honey"? Or "Jason and Kids Honey"? or "Pappy Calkins Honey"?

Something w/ honey in the name. Is your wife an equal partner in your honey venture? Does she work the hives and/or do the extracting w/ you? "My Honey's Honey"? "Sweetheart's Honey"?

"Livermore Honey" makes me think of Liver. No thanks. I wouldn't call it "Star Thistle Apiary" or "Apiaries". You may want to sell other kinds of honey. Emphasize the HONEY, not the Apiary. 

Even though my company name is Squeak Creek Apiaries, most people don't know what an Apiary is and have trouble saying it. And don't understand you when you say it over the phone. So, were I to start over, I would have the word Honey in the business name and something easily said and understood. Squeak Creek gets confused in peoples brains and doesn't relate well to the honey, in people's minds. So I am told by marketing and business experts. Not that I am going to change it now. All my customers disagree.

Have fun. Kick around more ideas. Don't settle too quickly. You are in early times yet. Mock up a cpl of different labels and see which ones sell the best. You are selling more than a jar of honey. You are selling yourself, who you are, what you stand for, and more.

I saw "The Maltese Falcon" again last night. The last lines, as Sam Spade picks up the Falcon to take it to the Police Station as evidence are, "What is it Sam?", "The stuff that dreams are made of.", "Huh?" That's what you are selling. "The stuff that dreams are made of." Keep that in mind.


----------



## jim lyon

Think about the trade area where you might potentially be marketing your honey then come up with a locally recognized physical feature in your name that potential customers can easily relate to. Local honey always sells best, make it easy for customers to identify that you are local. A good example is probably the greatest marketing job ever in the bee industry Burt's Bees.......ooops there goes my case.


----------



## Intheswamp

Catchy??? How about....Fishhook Honey Farm?

Ok, well you did say "catchy"....


----------



## Flyer Jim

How about Livermore Nuclear Honey Farm or Las Positas Honey


----------



## sevenmmm

Sweet Naturals!


----------



## Janer

Calkins Thistledew Honey.


----------



## KelpticFest

Paranoia checking in here: I wouldn't use my last name as the business name - too easy for some crazy to hunt you down. I re-queened recently, and named the new lady Evangeline. I'd call mine Evangeline's Honey.


----------



## cg3

sqkcrk said:


> my company name is Squeak Creek Apiaries, most people don't know what an Apiary is


"Isn't an apiary where they raise apes?"
I love the Squeak Creek moniker. Did you locate to an already named feature or did you put a name on an unnamed creek? Years ago, we successfully named a "Turtle Creek" and the name stuck and I'm currently living at the junction of Salt Creek and an unnamed tributary. Been thinking of naming it.


----------



## sqkcrk

KelpticFest said:


> I re-queened recently, and named the new lady Evangeline.


ReQueened as in remarried or reQueened as in a new queen in your colony?


----------



## rlsiv

sqkcrk said:


> ReQueened as in remarried or reQueened as in a new queen in your colony?


Which begs the question: Is it OK to give your Ex-queen the old Hive Tool Test? WHACK!


----------



## sqkcrk

cg3 said:


> "Isn't an apiary where they raise apes?"
> I love the Squeak Creek moniker. Did you locate to an already named feature or did you put a name on an unnamed creek?


On the map it says Squeak Brook or Squeak River. On our Deed the creek is called Squeak Brook. Back in the 30s or 40s the Squeak Creek Drainage Project was installed on our property to try to help drain the land across the road and make it more useable agriculturally.

I just thought Squeak Creek sounded better. Illiterationwise? Plus I always like to put my own spin on things.

Thanks for the kind words. I like "Turtle Creek". Turtles don't have anything to do w/ Honey, but I think you should use it. It gives the consumer something to envision. Something to dream on.


----------



## KelpticFest

sqkcrk said:


> ReQueened as in remarried or reQueened as in a new queen in your colony?


Bought a new mated queen *bee*. _:::::::::whack::::::::_ <--That's upside your head.


----------



## KelpticFest

cg3 said:


> "I'm currently living at the junction of Salt Creek and an unnamed tributary. Been thinking of naming it.


The Innominate Brook.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Cal's Valle Honey (as in Del Valle) Is it pronounced "Valley"??


----------



## sqkcrk

KelpticFest said:


> Bought a new mated queen *bee*. _:::::::::whack::::::::_ <--That's upside your head.


Hey, that's not nice. I couldn't tell if you were talking in code or not!! You name your Queens? Now that's interesting. How about all the other bees in the hive.

I know a number of Beekeepers who have "re-queened". Which they didn't buy and weren't pregnant at the time.


----------



## Batman

sqkcrk said:


> You name your Queens?


Doesn't everyone??



sqkcrk said:


> How about all the other bees in the hive.


I just go with the same attitude that people do with boys, the 3rd, the 4th, the 5th, etc, why I think one hive is hatching "Spooky the 156,945th" right now as I type this.

C2


----------



## KelpticFest

sqkcrk said:


> "You name your Queens? Now that's interesting. How about all the other bees in the hive."
> 
> Workers are born and die, woodenware shifts around, drones are pretty much unknowns, except that they hang out and don't work. The only thing that seems to have much continuity is the Queen.
> 
> "I know a number of Beekeepers who have "re-queened". Which they didn't buy and weren't pregnant at the time."
> 
> Re-droning sounds better - no legal entanglements or money worries.


Now to find out if split quotes work.


----------



## cg3

I just bought a queen named Michelle 586


----------



## jim lyon

cg3 said:


> I just bought a queen named Michelle 586


Not sure I'd be telling that around


----------



## cg3

Not that there's anything wrong with it...


----------

